# Sensitive Skin



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if you wonderful people can  advise me, my daughter (21 yrs) has very sensitive skin, she works out side in the equine world. In the winter her face get extremely dry, red and spotty, atm she uses shop brought facial washes which does not help at all. Has anyone got a soap recipe that will  moisturise and help with her spots. I feel so sorry for her as it can get really bad.


----------



## Donee' (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I wonder if you wonderful people can  advise me, my daughter (21 yrs) has very sensitive skin, she works out side in the equine world. In the winter her face get extremely dry, red and spotty, atm she uses shop brought facial washes which does not help at all. Has anyone got a soap recipe that will  moisturise and help with her spots. I feel so sorry for her as it can get really bad.



I live in South Africa - the land of skin cancer, UV rays and outdoor lifestyle -  I had the same issues that your daughter has so I feel her pain.
My recommendation is twofold - go buy some CLEAR melt and pour with no additives, no perfumes, no nothing in it and make up some bars for her - if you can find vegetable based melt and pour even better - if not then go with what you can find.
If she says her skin feels "tight" after washing with it - tell her its just that MP (melt and pour) is a humectant (which just means it brings moisture into the skin) and an even simpler explanation is that it actually cleans and then "coats" the skin.
THEN start playing with cold process (i am soooo afraid of hot process so I just wait 3-4 weeks)
Keep her soap as simple as possible and then go look at some of the easy peasy recipes in cold process for easy to use and easy to make stuff.  I would recommend a plain lard soap (pig fat) but if she is against using animal products then stick with some of the other recipes on the thread.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 3, 2019)

M&P soaps have alcohol at their base so in my experience aren't the best thing for sensitive skin.

My DH has eczema and finds the best thing for him is real Castile > 100% Olive oil soap with 1 tsp salt ppo. While it is usable earlier it takes a year to cure so it is really hard.
He does not use fragrance.

But, everyone's skin is different so it is really going to be a matter of trial and error.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 3, 2019)

Everyone's skin is different, so you will probably just have to experiment and see what works for her.  A high Olive Oil bar is supposed to be quite mild.  I recently made Zany's no-slime castile and it is very mild.  I added 10% coconut oil and 5% castor.  I will find a link to that thread for you.

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/zanys-no-slime-castile.72620/


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure how this advise will go over in a soaping forum  (and it’s not what you asked for) but I’d recommend CeraVe hydrating cleanser (or really, the equate version at half the price! If you’re near Walmart that is) and a good moisturizer. It’s what I use (I get painfully dry skin in the winter). Or at least try that for now while you formulate and cure a gentle bar. Definitely find a good moisturizer though, because soap doesn’t moisturize. The best you can hope for is a gentle bar that doesn’t strip away too much oil.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 3, 2019)

Another thought - Zany's recipe contains sea water ( faux)  and some people have found that sea water is good for problem skin.  You must be only half an hour from the ocean where you are - go and get yourself some to try!


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Another thought - Zany's recipe contains sea water ( faux)  and some people have found that sea water is good for problem skin.  You must be only half an hour from the ocean where you are - go and get yourself some to try!


Great we live right by the sea, so use it instead of distilled water?



midnightsoaper said:


> Not sure how this advise will go over in a soaping forum  (and it’s not what you asked for) but I’d recommend CeraVe hydrating cleanser (or really, the equate version at half the price! If you’re near Walmart that is) and a good moisturizer. It’s what I use (I get painfully dry skin in the winter). Or at least try that for now while you formulate and cure a gentle bar. Definitely find a good moisturizer though, because soap doesn’t moisturize. The best you can hope for is a gentle bar that doesn’t strip away too much oil.


I don't have a Walmart here (England) it seems a shame as everyone talks about how they buy lots of their stuff there but thank you


----------



## Dawni (Feb 3, 2019)

I think your daughter has to look into moisturizing and then protection for her face, for after washing with whatever soap she ends up using. Don't stop with the soap/cleanser.

What works for her in the summer might not in winter. When I was in the middle east my skin got a total shock come winter, because here there's no such thing lol

Especially if she works under the sun directly protecting is important. There are sunscreens made for sensitive skin which also have moisturizers.

At home she can apply yogurt directly. It'll be nice n cooling and it should help with the redness as well. She can alternate that with honey too.

As far as soap goes, and I guess the above as well, I agree it will take trial n error because what might work for me won't for your daughter. The best might probably be a high "conditioning oil" brine soap or salt bar with a very low cleansing number. Or any low cleansing "regular" soap with oatmeal and/or calendula extract and maybe rice powder.

I hope some of this will help her


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I don't have a Walmart here (England) it seems a shame as everyone talks about how they buy lots of their stuff there but thank you



I realized that after I made the suggestion. I just googled it and you should be able to find CeraVe there (at Boots? I'm assuming thats a drugstore). It's amazing for dry skin (cleansers and moisturizers) and might really help while you formulate a cleanser for her.  

I hope she finds something that works, it sounds so uncomfortable!


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 3, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> I realized that after I made the suggestion. I just googled it and you should be able to find CeraVe there (at Boots? I'm assuming thats a drugstore). It's amazing for dry skin (cleansers and moisturizers) and might really help while you formulate a cleanser for her.
> 
> I hope she finds something that works, it sounds so uncomfortable!


Thank you so much for doing that for me I will definitely look


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I don't have a Walmart here (England) it seems a shame as everyone talks about how they buy lots of their stuff there but thank you


If you go to walmart you have to wear your pyjama pants don't you? 

I think @Dean made a version of Zany's soap using almond oil?  That might be worth a shot too.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> If you go to walmart you have to wear your pyjama pants don't you?
> 
> I think @Dean made a version of Zany's soap using almond oil? That might be worth a shot too.



Sometimes I think pants in general might be optional lol Just the other day I saw a news article about a lady driving around the parking lot on a motorized cart drinking wine from a pringles can, getting arrested. I'm not sure what her issue was, but after a lengthy shopping trip to WM, I feel her lol So Cherrydene saying its a shame she doesn't have one is just about the nicest thing I've seen about WM 

Since I have painfully dry skin in winter, I think a good place to start is Genny's shampoo bar. So far its my favorite body bar. I sub rice bran oil for the soybean oil.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

Cherrydene - when I lived in WI my face and hands would get so dry they would crack and bleed.  And then i found EMU OIL.  It is secreted by the Emu in some gland of some sort in their chests i think.  They use it themselves to preen.  I am not sure if this can be harvested from the bird while it is alive, or not.  I have however seen Emu steaks - so like with tallow and lard, I am in the camp "Hey, I am helping to use up everything but the squeal!"

In its pure, unadulterated form it is insanely moisturizing.  You need the tiniest bit to moisturize a large area of skin.  If things got bad, I would slather all over my hands and then put on gloves before bed.  I kept a little container everywhere, and slathered it on every time it crossed my mind.  

I used it all over - even as a lip balm.  I don't need to use it any more in GA, but I may just get some in the spirit of all the warm fuzzies it just conjured up!  I kept my excess refrigerated, so as to retard any spoilage and it kept a good long while.  

I purchased mine from an Emu farmer in WI, but I think I have started to see it many places.  My recommendation would be to get 100% pure - no preservatives or anything.  Finally - Conair makes these mitt things that heat up - they look like thumbless mittens with a power cord.  I have put on lotion, popped my hands into bags, then into the mitts, and sat down to breathe for a half hour.  The heat drives the moisturizer in - and feels yummy too.

Hope all this helps!  I know how painful it can be!

Best to you, Clarice


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

sorry - i forgot to say - have her look into the oil cleansing method - there are recommendations for every skin type and condition.  I firmly believe in this for facial care.  baby wipes, while usually mild, have a surfactant which is designed to break up pooh (I used to work for a major manufacturer) and the wipe itself is microscopically rough and grabbing (to again get said pooh) remember for kids their butts are often slathered with a diaper cream after use - so any drying effects are rarely seen.  In addition - using anything with water in it (the surfactant is obviously mixed with sterilized water) when outdoors in the cold and wind will severely exacerbate chapping and chaffing, as the water evaporates from the skin, from which you have probably just stripped the mantel (your naturally protective layer of sebum and your personal microbiomes)

OK ENOUGH - probably more than you wanted!


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

Clarice said:


> sorry - i forgot to say - have her look into the oil cleansing method - there are recommendations for every skin type and condition.



I agree! I did OCM for a while. I only quit because it was a little too time consuming for me. But my skin loved it. That emu oil with OCM sounds like would be a winning combo!


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 3, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Cherrydene - when I lived in WI my face and hands would get so dry they would crack and bleed.  And then i found EMU OIL.  It is secreted by the Emu in some gland of some sort in their chests i think.  They use it themselves to preen.  I am not sure if this can be harvested from the bird while it is alive, or not.  I have however seen Emu steaks - so like with tallow and lard, I am in the camp "Hey, I am helping to use up everything but the squeal!"
> 
> In its pure, unadulterated form it is insanely moisturizing.  You need the tiniest bit to moisturize a large area of skin.  If things got bad, I would slather all over my hands and then put on gloves before bed.  I kept a little container everywhere, and slathered it on every time it crossed my mind.
> 
> ...



Just a minor correction - EMU's don't have a uropygial gland for preening their feathers. EMU oil is rendered emu fat.
It's anti-inflammatory properties were known by aboriginals, so it's a good suggestion for those who are not vegetarian. 

A vegetarian alternative is jojoba oil - aside from being close to skin sebum (so tolerated by a wide variety of skin types), I've found that a couple of drops help protect against wind damage when working outside in winter.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

hahahah I thought was that gland - thank you so much for correcting me - do Cassowary's have that?  so that solves the "do they gotta die" question - with a big old YES

In any event - it was super healing for me.  Jojoba does not come anywhere close!  Shea Nut OIL (not butter) is better for me - it tends to solidify even at about 68 degrees, so I keep it in a baby bottle warmer in my bathroom when things get rough


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 3, 2019)

Clarice said:


> hahahah I thought was that gland - thank you so much for correcting me - do Cassowary's have that?


I don't think any of the flightless birds have it, so that would suggest that the Cassowary doesn't either.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

Those doggone Emus LOOK kinda greasy - so I jumped to the wrong conclusion

SIDEBAR:  if you have not read it, the most excellent book The Phantom Tollbooth, by Norton Juster has a wonderful chapter on jumping to conclusions!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree with the CereVe suggestion - some people just can't use true soap.  

The 100% olive oil suggestion doesn't have to be with salt water, either form is worth trying. 

And by all means have her try the oil cleansing method. Emu oil is not necessary - she'll have to experiment with what oil she likes.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 3, 2019)

lenarenee said:


> And by all means have her try the oil cleansing method. Emu oil is not necessary - she'll have to experiment with what oil she likes.



I think Emu oil would be too heavy for the oil cleansing method to be honest, and my skin is pretty dry.  I would use Emu for moisturizing.


----------



## midnightsoaper (Feb 3, 2019)

Clarice said:


> I think Emu oil would be too heavy for the oil cleansing method to be honest, and my skin is pretty dry.  I would use Emu for moisturizing.



For the cleansing portion, definitely. I was thinking more along the lines of using emu as a replacement for a moisturizing cream, only as needed.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 3, 2019)

Humblee and Me has some very nice oil cleansing recipes on her site. I have played with several of them and liked them all. Soap just might not be a good thing for her skin. 

Here there are some Emu farms that raise the Emu's for their layer of fat. As much as I am not against using animal fats I refuse to purchase an oil where the animal is not completely used. In the US very very little Emu meat is consumed.


----------



## Jeboz (Feb 3, 2019)

SaltedFig said:


> I don't think any of the flightless birds have it, so that would suggest that the Cassowary doesn't either.


And you wouldn't want to get close enough to check!


----------



## Jeboz (Feb 3, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> Humblee and Me has some very nice oil cleansing recipes on her site. I have played with several of them and liked them all. Soap just might not be a good thing for her skin.
> 
> Here there are some Emu farms that raise the Emu's for their layer of fat. As much as I am not against using animal fats I refuse to purchase an oil where the animal is not completely used. In the US very very little Emu meat is consumed.



I haven't seen emu meat for sale here but it is. 'Today, there are less than 12 emu farmers left' (in Aust). Bird flu put a big dampener in the emu meat market apparently. 'When Qantas briefly served the meat in meals on some flights, such was the public backlash about eating one half of the nation's coat of arms, the airline quickly removed it again.' The oil is everywhere, though. We prob import it from the US!


----------



## Zing (Feb 3, 2019)

People on this forum are going to tire of me saying this but I've been plagued with dry, cracking, rashy skin my whole adult life and tried every prescription cream and store lotion there is.  I haven't used store bought soap in forever and my lotion bars are little miracles in a tin.  (Not sure how lotion bars would do on faces, though).  My skin has never been so resilient and healthy.  Good luck to you and let us know what ends up helping your daughter.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Feb 4, 2019)

Zing said:


> People on this forum are going to tire of me saying this but I've been plagued with dry, cracking, rashy skin my whole adult life and tried every prescription cream and store lotion there is.  I haven't used store bought soap in forever and my lotion bars are little miracles in a tin.  (Not sure how lotion bars would do on faces, though).  My skin has never been so resilient and healthy.  Good luck to you and let us know what ends up helping your daughter.


What's your recipe Zing?  When you say lotion bars, are they actual bars of soap?


----------



## Dawni (Feb 4, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> What's your recipe Zing?  When you say lotion bars, are they actual bars of soap?


Well hello there Ms. Moose! 

Lotion bars are lotion... In solid form. You take em and glide them over your skin and then massage the stuff in. Or some people rub their hands on it and then apply.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 4, 2019)

My skin is extremely dry.  I can't use any MP on it.  However, the shampoo bar recipe on the forum (Jenny/Lindy) is amazing and gentle on the skin.  I use a moisturizer and my skin is in the best shape ever.  I also use a salt bar 2 times a week.  I don't like castile and it makes my face feel dry.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 4, 2019)

I am sad to learn that Emus are raised primarily for their oil (which I was silly or naive enough to image could be "milked:" from that non-existent gland - wishful thinking????).  It sounds like a bird form of harvesting whales for their oil.  

Zing, if you would be willing to share your lotion bar recipe that would be fabulous, AND i completely understand if you prefer not!

In the US a couple of brands have come out with "in the shower lotions" - I tried the Curel one, which I slathered on wet skin, and then donned my robe, and then another layer of oil or lotion before I dressed.  I want to try to make a Curel - like formula of my own, any suggestions would be fabulous.  

A couple of other things I use:


Fractionated coconut oil - on my hair and body, but not face
Shea Nut OIL - the NOW brand makes a nice one;  since it is usually semi solid at room temp, I keep a baby bottle warmer in my bathroom to keep it liquid - and now that I know about Emu, it will be my go-to
anhydros lanolin on my hands and feet (followed by socks and gloves) at night.  I experiment with oils which I put on before the lanolin
Dry skin can be a scourge!  I never imagined as an oily teen that I would want more oil in my skin!  HAH


----------



## Zing (Feb 4, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> What's your recipe Zing?  When you say lotion bars, are they actual bars of soap?


There's something different here, new glasses? new haircut? 

For people unfamiliar with lotion bars, I say it's like lip balm or chap-stick except for your skin.


  The easiest is 
1/3 beeswax, 
1/3 coconut oil, 
1/3 shea butter, 
1% essential oil.  

My favorite recipe though is
41% beeswax
40% apricot oil
5% lavender essential oil
4% grapeseed oil
4% wheatgerm oil
2% lemon essential oil
2% neroli essential oil
2% vitamin E oil


----------



## Clarice (Feb 4, 2019)

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU

Off to the basement to concoct!


----------



## MGM (Feb 4, 2019)

Another non-soap suggestion: Marie at Humblebee gives the details of why not to use soap on the face.

I know that OCM is "recommended" for all skin types, so I have tried it twice, over the years, for my dry dry skin. Well, both times I developed dozens of little pimples I didn't otherwise have! I know they say "Hey, you just need to tweak the oil recipe until your skin stops reacting" but 
a) those pimples took a solid month to resolve and 
b) no one ever says what tweaking might be useful.​When you add to that ruining all your washclothes by infusing them with dirty oil, which, over the months, gets rancid, it was a hot mess for me.

It may work great for your daughter, but don't feel bad if it's an utter failure, either.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 4, 2019)

midnightsoaper said:


> Sometimes I think pants in general might be optional lol Just the other day I saw a news article about a lady driving around the parking lot on a motorized cart drinking wine from a pringles can, getting arrested. I'm not sure what her issue was, but after a lengthy shopping trip to WM, I feel her lol So Cherrydene saying its a shame she doesn't have one is just about the nicest thing I've seen about WM
> 
> Since I have painfully dry skin in winter, I think a good place to start is Genny's shampoo bar. So far its my favorite body bar. I sub rice bran oil for the soybean oil.


I will definitely give this ago sounds that it will really help with her dry skin x


----------



## lsg (Feb 4, 2019)

I have  a friend that is a Vet tech.  She also works outside a great deal.  She loves my aloe/cream cp soap.


----------



## earlene (Feb 4, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I don't have a Walmart here (England) it seems a shame as everyone talks about how they buy lots of their stuff there but thank you



Cherrydene, is the UK, ASDA is owned by the Walmart Corporation, so if you have one, it may have the products people talk about that WalMart carries.  

https://corporate.walmart.com/our-story/our-business/international/uk

Regarding sensitive skin when outdoors and wind (horseback, motorcycles, skiing), in my youth, I spent a lot of time in the windy outdoors.  What I used to do and may not work for everyone, was to spread a thin layer of Vaseline over my skin.  Later I switched to lanolin.  I prefer lanolin as a natural product to Vaseline, but Vaseline is less expensive (here, anyway).

As for red blotches on the face, not only the cold will do that to me, but so do many hair products, so I never use conditioner on my hair as it was the biggest offender.   

I know many people do not like to use sun screen (I always hated it on my face), but if she can find a sunscreen product that doesn't irritate her sensitive skin, it would be wise to use one.

Soap on the face is something I almost never use, and have not for most of my life.  So have no suggestions for facial soaps.  Not everyone likes soap on their face.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 4, 2019)

Brava Earlene!  What you did was create a moisture barrier that inhibited TEWL (Trans Epidermal Water Loss)

Anhydrous Lanolin would do the same thing and "Non-Petroleum Jelly" as well.  

Excellent suggestion for time spent outdoors in wind and cold.


----------



## Cherrydene soapy (Feb 4, 2019)

lsg said:


> I have  a friend that is a Vet tech.  She also works outside a great deal.  She loves my aloe/cream cp soap.


I don’t suppose you would be willing to share your recipe with me


----------



## geniash (Feb 4, 2019)

Sharing recipies might be off topic, but with skin sensitivity pretty much any homemade soap (just fat/oil, lye and water) will resolve most skin issues. Most "soaps" sold at the stores are not soaps, but detergent bars with impossible to pronounce ingredients. Find a simple basic recipe and give it a try, you will be amazed at the results.
Alternatively, find a local soapmaker and request their best sensitive skin soap


----------



## MGM (Feb 4, 2019)

Lotion bars are great and easy to make and supercustomizable (and I just put some on my cuticles one moment ago), but they're not lotions: a better name would be "solidified oils". That means they're greasy, they melt on contact with skin, etc. I use mine daily (will have to try Zing's super fancy recipe! Mine usually have 3-4 oils, max) and I love mixing up different EO combinations for them (coriander & cinnamon! cilantro & orange! triple chocolate mint!), when you're thinking of absorption and what you should wear and do after applying, think oil, not lotion.


----------



## Dawni (Feb 5, 2019)

MGM said:


> Lotion bars are great and easy to make and supercustomizable (and I just put some on my cuticles one moment ago), but they're not lotions: a better name would be "solidified oils". That means they're greasy, they melt on contact with skin, etc. I use mine daily (will have to try Zing's super fancy recipe! Mine usually have 3-4 oils, max) and I love mixing up different EO combinations for them (coriander & cinnamon! cilantro & orange! triple chocolate mint!), when you're thinking of absorption and what you should wear and do after applying, think oil, not lotion.


Ah yes, that's a much better explanation than mine. I should remember that last bit especially, thank you


----------



## Dean (Feb 5, 2019)

I have yet to find a soap recipie mild enough for my face.  After rinsing in the the shower, I cleanse my face with a cotton pad and oil free noncomedogenic moisterizer.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 7, 2019)

Cherrydene i found this re EMU oil - such a shame the oil is from their flesh, which I gather is not widely used.  Hope your daughter's skin is getting better
*
http://home.windstream.net/familyjeans/propertiesofoils.html

Emu oil* - made from the rendered fat of the Emu bird.  The oil is transdermal meaning anything you add to it will make it more readily absorbed through the layers of the skin.  Emu is non-comedogenic (won't clog pores), has a natural SPF, is hypo-allergenic and non-irritating, anti-inflammatory, helps prevent and diminish scars and stretch marks, helps to heal burns like no other oil can, reduces wrinkles, and is a wonderful emollient and moisturizer.  WHEW!  Is there nothing this oil can't do?  I am not a fan of animal fat, but I make an exception in this case.  Therapeutic grade emu is what I use but there is also a "soap grade" which has not been as thoroughly refined.  You can use up to 20% in a recipe and still get a hard, well lathering bar.


----------



## Karensa66 (Mar 7, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I wonder if you wonderful people can  advise me, my daughter (21 yrs) has very sensitive skin, she works out side in the equine world. In the winter her face get extremely dry, red and spotty, atm she uses shop brought facial washes which does not help at all. Has anyone got a soap recipe that will  moisturise and help with her spots. I feel so sorry for her as it can get really bad.


I have had great success with two of my soaps. I only make goats milk Castile. One of my ladies only uses my lavender soap and the other is my lemongrass with also has a splash of macadamia oil in it.  I’ve seen this one do wonders. I had a painter that bought it from me and swore that his skin had never been better and my own son clear d his acne with it. I do wonder if she might benefit from oil cleansing though. It is very gentle and the least amount of natural oil stripping the better.


----------



## lsg (Mar 7, 2019)

Cherrydene soapy said:


> I don’t suppose you would be willing to share your recipe with me


I apologize as I just saw your post. I will certainly be glad to share.

5% Castor oil
30% coconut oil (you can use less and increase either the rice bran or palm)
10% palm oil
30% rice bran oil
25% shea butter
I have replaced some ot the water with 3 oz of cow's cream and 1 oz frozen aloe juice.  I used 6% lye discount.
Additives are .005 oz tussah silk fibers and .005 oz Vit E.  EOs are 1.1 oz lavender EO and .10 oz. helichrysum EO.


----------



## Teresa408 (Mar 7, 2019)

My face is really sensitive to what I can only describe as windburn, especially in the winter. When I work out hard I have to rinse off just my face right away with plain water or the salt from my sweat burns my face. I also have oily skin and still get acne (at 40).

I just started making soap this year but my cold process soaps are helping. I tried oil cleansing for a week or so but that was too oily for my skin. Currently I’m washing with cold process soaps and using a few tiny drops of my oil cleansing blend to moisturize after and it is going well. My blend is heavy on the olive oil, some castor oil, fractionated coconut oil, and a little sweet almond oil.


----------

